# Thug Life



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel sorry for this kid! Doesn't have a chance in hell!! Make sure to check out the video... THUG LIFE: You Won't Believe the Curse Words Coming Out of This Baby's Mouth | Clash Daily


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And they wonder how the stereotypes get started...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In better days...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

4 more years and he'll be on the corner selling crack, looking to rob people and rape women no matter who they put him with. The black American society works hard and diligently to make sure their society are as racist as possible, low morally as possible, dedicatingly racist towards everyone, to their own included, violent at the drop of a straw, and set on a path of criminality in society.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeap, good ole Omaha. North O that is.

Anyhow my cousins boyfriend is a po po, if any of you are interestrd in exactly the "critisism" was, thats racist.

Mmmm, hmmmm.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The sad part is, people blame that child, he doesn't know any better. Some people around that poor baby have influenced him to the point he "will have his whole life stacked against him".
I wish the video showed those people "running their mouths", teaching that poor child this garbage, so that they could be randomly punched in the face.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

ThirtydaZe said:


> Yeap, good ole Omaha. North O that is.
> 
> Anyhow my cousins boyfriend is a po po, if any of you are interestrd in exactly the "critisism" was, thats racist.
> 
> Mmmm, hmmmm.


What in hell did you just say?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> What in hell did you just say?


From Colorado maybe? ThirtyDazed and confuzed


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> What in hell did you just say?


Danny Boy,
I read the word Yeap and stopped right there. Does that rhyme with Jeep?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Danny Boy,
> I read the word Yeap and stopped right there. Does that rhyme with Jeep?


Creep? What's so wrong with that?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this more of that Ebonics crap?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Is this more of that Ebonics crap?


Yes, It appears that ebonics has gone to warp speed.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I feel sorry for this kid! Doesn't have a chance in hell!! Make sure to check out the video... THUG LIFE: You Won't Believe the Curse Words Coming Out of This Baby's Mouth | Clash Daily


Sorry to rain on your parade but can we keep this forum about prepping not social media?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher, with all due respect the decline of society does affect prepping.


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

What im saying is, its not thug life, its another case or racism by the white man. After the police put the video on their facebook page, the good uncle, in the video, and their crew were screaming racism.

The bullshit, is once again, running thick.

Im in omaha, the story has been floating around here a couple days now.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but can we keep this forum about prepping not social media?


And I posted it in the general section. If you don't wish to read things that are not prepper related. You don't have to read any "non prepper" sections..

Forum: General Talk
General talk category for off topic conversations


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle ... uh .. bacon break?


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but can we keep this forum about prepping not social media?


"General Talk - General talk category for off topic conversations"

Sorry to rain on your parade but, can we ask you read the forum title/thread before criticizing? ha...

(ps: don't worry PC, this isn't the first time he has gotten grumpy about people posting off topic in an off topic forum)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I feel properly chastised,

I don't live in a area that has such problems so I DO NOT "feel your pain" 

I will just ignore these post..

(Jab) But I feel they are 50% of the post I see here anymore and wish we could focus on beans bullets and bandaids, it is probably just me.

I apologize


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Did someone say beans?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Beans and bacon?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I seen this on TV the police said the boy is 3 and his mother is 16. So I guess in that family they start young at what ever they do.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Beans and bacon?


with a side of curry, the cure to all immigration problems, or cause of global warming


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I seen this on TV the police said the boy is 3 and his mother is 16. So I guess in that family they start young at what ever they do.


and the daddy is in jail... (couldn't resist)

$10 says mommy thinks his antics are cute and there is nothing wrong with them (same as falling pregnant at 13)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> with a side of curry, the cure to all immigration problems, or cause of global warming


With a side of bat..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I seen this on TV the police said the boy is 3 and his mother is 16. So I guess in that family they start young at what ever they do.


That's a good question...is daddy in jail. At 16 with a 3 year old, does mom even know who the father of the child is? One also has to wonder if Mom and baby are on Section 8 housing, wic, EBT/SNAP or other forms of welfare? If so I would like to think my tax dollars are being used in a little more moral manor than raising a child to be a thug and a bigot later down the road. Its tragic to see a child raised with a poisoned mind at such a young age. It makes you wonder just how far down in the sewer our society as a whole will be going before long.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I seen this on TV the police said the boy is 3 and his mother is 16. So I guess in that family they start young at what ever they do.


Sadly that is par for the course in the inner city. I know, I commute 5 days a week into the cess pool in order to earn a paycheck.
And the honest, hardworking taxpayers are supporting this with our hard earned dollars.
Subsidize anything and you will get more of it. In this case, bad behavior.

And this is a prepper issue, especially to those who live anywhere near this culture. When the food stamps run out, or the dope supply is cut off, or the welfare stopped, these individuals will branch out from their Section 8 hovels like the ravenous rats they are.

The Lord led my wife and I from the megaopolis to the country 20 years ago. I do not question why. But I know we are Blessed.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Some people around that poor baby have influenced him to the point he "will have his whole life stacked against him".


And yet there will undoubtedly be some blaming of other races for "keeping him down" later in life.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> And yet there will undoubtedly be some blaming of other races for "keeping him down" later in life.


oh it's the white man's fault, if the whites didn't kidnap them from Africa and force them to work in the USA their lives will be so different as we all know lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but can we keep this forum about prepping not social media?


I'm laughing out loud because you can't help but like Montana Rancher he just cracks me up! I picture him kind of like Crocodile Dundee. When he goes to a city he kicks all the bad guys asses, wears a big ole knife and generally endears himself to all the good people with his simple yet complex country charm and principles.

But for the rest of us that either live a bit closer to urban decay like this OR have to travel for a living and might be subjected to this thuggery, Mrs. Inor summed it up. This is a HUGE reason that we prep and an obvious factor in an economic collapse.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shit I just realised my last post was racist as ****

I apologize to any person I may have offended, there are a lot that succeed in modern society and do it on there own 2 feet without playing the generational sympathy card, i sincerely apologise to those that do stand apart (and fully understand there are scum in ALL walks of life)


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Yesterday in Texas they had another case of a group of young thugs, some as young as 8 years old, converging on a store in mass, grabbing a bunch of stuff and taking off. In this case it was just a convenience store. The same happened last month in Chicago at a sports store and they took off with whole racks of clothing. Also in Chicago groups of young thugs will pick out an individual walking down the street and attack them, beating them and robbing them. This is NOT in the poor part of town, it is taking place in the "Golden Mile". We have the knock out game where a thug will walk up to a person, sex and age does not seem to make a difference, and try to knock them out. The last time I heard 4 people had been killed from these attacks. 

These types of incidents are escalating. They are becoming more and more violent. THIS IS something that is prepping related, and no matter where you live, it can affect YOU. Right now they are almost exclusively taking place in the urban areas. Think that it can't change to where a group of these thugs decide to get into 3 or 4 cars and take a "road trip" out in the country where it might take a cop an hour to respond to a phone call if not more? Think maybe these kind of actions and behavior might, just might, be a sign of a deteriorating society? I think that one of the MOST dangerous mind sets that anyone could possible have is that "it won't happen here" so who cares? These are indicators of societal problems that could very well affect everyone, and you can ignore it until all of a sudden everything falls apart, or you can pay attention to the storm clouds on the horizon and try to get ready if it comes your way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is the world Liberals have created . This is what they have in mind for everyone. 
The sooner you understand that the sooner we will find away to change it.
72% of Black children are born to unwed mothers . most of them have no means of support other than government checks.
Life time dependence. Modern day slavery.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

There are brilliant parents across the spectrum...
In Defense Of The Rich White Boy Who Killed Four People And Got Away With It « Above the Law: A Legal Web Site ? News, Commentary, and Opinions on Law Firms, Lawyers, Law Schools, Law Suits, Judges and Courts + Career Resources

This mom is a gem...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


>


This is not an isolated event. This behavior is endemic in a certain part of the African American culture.
And she doesn't have a clue about such concepts as personal responsibility. She was never taught it, apparently.
Wise up folks, WE are paying for this. While the politicians are cutting benefits for disabled veterans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> shit I just realised my last post was racist as ****


Most of the people who cry racism here in the US are the most racists out there.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most of the people who cry racism here in the US are the most racists out there.


just trying to avoid a arse chewing 

and it's the same here, they love playing the generational sympathy card do, and it boils the blood, but I didn't want to give the impression I believe all people are like that...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

What happens when babies are having babies...and the government promotes safe sex and sex items to our kids this is a result of the family being raised by the state and not the family....This is not just a black problem this is a social problem in this country...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> What happens when babies are having babies...and the government promotes safe sex and sex items to our kids this is a result of the family being raised by the state and not the family....This is not just a black problem this is a social problem in this country...


With all due respect, I have not seen large groups of white kids rampaging, rioting, and generally causing mayhem. Believe me, if there were, the state run media (CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, etc) would have it as the lead-off story on each and every newscast.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, I have not seen large groups of white kids rampaging, rioting, and generally causing mayhem. Believe me, if there were, the state run media (CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, etc) would have it as the lead-off story on each and every newscast.


Or, they would cover it up. I know around here, where I live, we have mostly WHITE thugs. A few black, but I went to school with mostly white kids... Guess who the trouble makers were? White kids. A few black kids went to my school and we almost terrorized by these white thugs I went to school with.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Most of the people who cry racism here in the US are the most racists out there.


That is the friggin truth.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacksonville has had some large incidents each involving hundreds of the little gangster thugs. This past Christmas was one involving 600 of the lower life forms. The local news video I will link references a couple others besides the Christmas riot.
I want to emphasize that these creeps do not represent the African American community here, as the video shows. But when 600 of them rampage it becomes a problem for the whole city.
Watch, and ponder what you would do if you were at the movies with your family. Yeah, you carry a concealled handgun, but honestly a fire team armed with selective fire rifles would still have a problem.
It took 62 cops 90 minutes to take care of it.
And i want to emphasize also that this did not happen in some crime ridden slum, but on the Northside right across I-95 from the airport at a fairly up-scale shopping area. Heck, I go to Gander Mountain, Lowes and Best Buy there.

Movie Theater Melee | News - Home


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We have made discipline illegal in this country. When people have little to no fear of the consequences, they will push the boundaries as far as they are able to. This will happen until society says enough is enough.

The other option is a govt crackdown on society in general. In other words, we all pay the price for allowing this to happen. A socialist society the way the leaders want it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Jacksonville has had some large incidents each involving hundreds of the little gangster thugs. This past Christmas was one involving 600 of the lower life forms. The local news video I will link references a couple others besides the Christmas riot.
> I want to emphasize that these creeps do not represent the African American community here, as the video shows. But when 600 of them rampage it becomes a problem for the whole city.
> Watch, and ponder what you would do if you were at the movies with your family. Yeah, you carry a concealled handgun, but honestly a fire team armed with selective fire rifles would still have a problem.
> It took 62 cops 90 minutes to take care of it.
> ...


The school board candidate said they should ask the punks what they need to not do this again!! They need a bullet in the head is what they need!! 90% of the people that mobbed the mall will grow up to be worthless pieces of shit. So yea, let's ask them what they need to stop committing a crime. Let's just bribe them for the most part. What we need to do is let anyone at the mall that were not involved and afraid to shoot the bastards that were breaking/stealing stuff and jumping on cars. After you have a few people dying, it might change or you might have more riots and then you just shoot more of them! I know, kinda harsh but I'm having a bad day..lol


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Mish said:


> This mom is a gem...


What's the issue there? For all we know, the kid is out of control. I know he is young, but nip it in the bud before he gets worse. She is parenting to her ability. Could she be doing a better job? Maybe.

But if more parents actually "parented," then society wouldn't be where it's at. Seems cruel, but we need to let parents "parent" their children. Problem is, most parents leave it up to the schools or other people.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Cruel? A cold shower and some Tabasco sauce? It would be cruel to do any less. The kid either learns now or he injures people in the future. You have to show a child that there is a line. A line between right and wrong and what happens every time they cross that line. Once the message is delivered and the child is done feeling sorry for themselves it is time to show that they are still loved. That shows them it is better to be good than to misbehave. If they don't learn it when they are young the will have to learn it from the police.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Was looking for a different video, but this one will work. Until EVERYONE views stealing and cheating wrong, todays youth will keep glorifying "YOLO"(you only live once).
The basic mentality of our nation has DECAYED, sure, some older generation people will stop trouble, help innocent people, and yes, I have seen some great youths, ROTC and sports.
I am glad to see that the people involved in this video are of both races, so it isn't about race. Its about being a theif..
If more thiefs got a good beating, maybe this shit will slow down?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I love in the end, how all the women in the audience were like "O MY GOSH", well what happens if this young man turns out to be the next "bad guy with a knife"...Then they would be "Oh, he never was disciplined enough!"


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

just think these are examples of our future leaders... (another prepping argument)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All you need to do is take a look at what Holder pulled just this week. If after that you do not understand the problem there is no hope.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The violence is escalating. This "flash mobs", knock out games, mobbing people on the streets, thugs rioting because they are unsuccessful in forcing their way into movie theaters without paying. How soon before instead of just beating people and knocking them out will it be before the goal is to beat them to death? How soon before it it too dangerous to ride on subways or other public transportation? How soon before it is too dangerous to even walk down the streets, regardless of what part of town you are in? There are large rural areas that still do not get cell phone coverage. How long before it occurs to a group of these thugs that if they go in a large bunch to some lone home in the country, all they have to do is cut the phone lines and they have all day to do what they want? How long until no one goes to a mall anymore because they are too dangerous? (I already don't go to them, but that's because all of the people annoy me). 

These are signs of the possible disintegration of our society. It think that everyone but especially preppers should look at these incidents and take warning. No one is going to come on tv and say "Hey, the SHTF is is now here, now go into survival mode.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> 4 more years and he'll be on the corner selling crack, looking to rob people and rape women no matter who they put him with. The black American society works hard and diligently to make sure their society are as racist as possible, low morally as possible, dedicatingly racist towards everyone, to their own included, violent at the drop of a straw, and set on a path of criminality in society.


And these are just some of their good points.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> The violence is escalating. This "flash mobs", knock out games, mobbing people on the streets, thugs rioting because they are unsuccessful in forcing their way into movie theaters without paying. How soon before instead of just beating people and knocking them out will it be before the goal is to beat them to death? How soon before it it too dangerous to ride on subways or other public transportation? How soon before it is too dangerous to even walk down the streets, regardless of what part of town you are in? There are large rural areas that still do not get cell phone coverage. How long before it occurs to a group of these thugs that if they go in a large bunch to some lone home in the country, all they have to do is cut the phone lines and they have all day to do what they want? How long until no one goes to a mall anymore because they are too dangerous? (I already don't go to them, but that's because all of the people annoy me).
> 
> These are signs of the possible disintegration of our society. It think that everyone but especially preppers should look at these incidents and take warning. No one is going to come on tv and say "Hey, the SHTF is is now here, now go into survival mode.


 Tat is what happened to University Mall in Tampa and is happening to the Brandon Mall.. Even armed I don't go to University Mall because I know there is a high probability I would end up having to use a weapon. So I would rather not put myself in that situation. I don't live there anymore but do still visit on occasion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> ........ There are large rural areas that still do not get cell phone coverage. How long before it occurs to a group of these thugs that if they go in a large bunch to some lone home in the country, all they have to do is cut the phone lines and they have all day to do what they want? ................... society.


I can't speak to the rest of rural America, but down here in the South most rural homes have at least a deer rifle. At least. Those little ghetto gang bangers may think they're tough but I'll bet that when they see the head of they guy next to them split apart in a pink mist they won't hang around very long.
Life is hard. Even harder when you're stupid.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can't speak to the rest of rural America, but down here in the South most rural homes have at least a deer rifle. At least. Those little ghetto gang bangers may think they're tough but I'll bet that when they see the head of they guy next to them split apart in a pink mist they won't hang around very long.
> Life is hard. Even harder when you're stupid.


While they are teaching their kids to cuss we are training ours how to shoot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Daddy needs to teach the little one some fire control discipline. Either that or he has plenty of spare barrels.
Very cool, though.
That is one of the few things I miss about the Army.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Unfortunately I live only a short distance from these people.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Jim,
Why unfortunately?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Jim,
> Why unfortunately?


I would imagine he feels the same way about them as I do about the inconsiderate, annoying, Bubba's who live near me and blast away on their property and ruin a pefectly quiet weekend.
Me, being kind and considerate, drive 50 minutes (one way) to a range.
There are some drawbacks to living in the country. Bubbas are one of them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The sound of freedom never bothers me. Now if someone is shooting onto my property we have a problem.


----------

